# Don't rush to blame the big dog



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

They are all so cute but I could not see it till I watched the slow motion


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

I wonder if he ever lets the little ones fetch the ball? Unfair advantage!  Sookie's best friend is a tiny jack Russell who always instigates the rough play, and whenever Sookie's mouth covers the little guy I pray no one who doesn't know they are pals passes by and assumes it's a savage attack lol.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sookie said:


> I wonder if he ever lets the little ones fetch the ball? Unfair advantage!


They don't WANT to fetch the ball - they just want to chase him while HE does. I had to keep him in the house one day when we had a visiting dog and I tried to get the Crested pack to play fetch. I threw the ball and they all looked around for Mauser!


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> They don't WANT to fetch the ball - they just want to chase him while HE does. I had to keep him in the house one day when we had a visiting dog and I tried to get the Crested pack to play fetch. I threw the ball and they all looked around for Mauser!


That is hysterical!


----------



## Romanashuman (Feb 15, 2012)

I totally get this, small dogs are constantly running up behind my girl which scares her, and when she turns around they yelp as if she's hurt them! And it's always "her" fault and other owners can be so mean...


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

What an awesome pack you have there! You are right about the small dogs starting stuff. When I'm out with Jake I am more worried about the small ones as the Big Guys are usually mellow.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Good you got it on tape.

It shows how fast the dogs actions are too and how it is hard for us to see whats going on even on a recording until it is slowed down.

It is why people miss a lot of dog body language.


----------



## operator1975 (Aug 28, 2013)

Good video. In my experience with dogs an I 've lost count of how many that is small dogs are always more problematic then large. Its that little big man syndrome. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Poor Mauser, those little dogs just have no respect


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Great video. Thanks for making it and sharing. Glad to see I'm not the only one who uses old chair cushions as dog beds outside.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor Mauser...he puts up with a lot! Says a great deal about his temperament being so solid!

Lee


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great video!!! Watching Mauser be so mindful of the 'herd' of small dogs, really makes me respect him. The video made me smile while I watched it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:

Excellent! Maybe you should post your video in response to the one on youtube about the GSD 'attacking' the Chi!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

It's a lot like the big kid always getting blamed because of the bratty little sibling.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Great Video,

My girl got bit my a small poodle while out on a walk (dog got out)..and of course the owner said the bite wound couldn't possibly be from his little dog..what little dog would attack a 93lbs dog?


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

The other dog behind Mauser was also nipping his leg/hock area! he seemed to ignore that but when the other one went for his foot is when he drew a line.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I love it! Thank you for sharing, Lauri. You do have some beautiful dogs there


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL, great video! My GSD LOVES little dogs, he'd be in hog heaven there. 

I also own small dogs and I agree that most times they are the instigators, luckily I have not been in a situation like that with someone else's dog... yet. Hope Mauser's foot is feeling better.


----------

